# Charging Electronic Gear



## Lon (May 6, 2016)

It seems like at any one time I will have several devices charging at the same time. I Phone, I Pad, Hearing Aid Phone Clip ,microphone  for hearing aid.

If I don't keep em charged I am not able to communicate.


----------



## Guitarist (May 6, 2016)

I bought a portable charger for my cell phone so that when I forget to charge my cell phone before I go somewhere, I can take the charger and charge the phone while I'm out. 

Now if I can just remember to charge this laptop and my phone before I go to bed tonight so that my phone can remind me what time Derby Day programming starts tomorrow, I can post about the races while I watch them!


----------

